# Wow!!! .50 BMG derringer.



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

OK, so now that I have your attention. I'm trying to get the monthly shooting contest going again. This month is focused on CCW's. Take a minute or two and print yourself a target or 2.

Here's a link to the rules.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=82730#post82730

The shooting contest stopped because a lack of participation/interest. This month is a trial to see if there will be enough interest to pursue this in the future. In other words, I'm shamelessly trying to drum up entries.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Can't post pics in posts... But I'll post it in member pics

Jeff Ward


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee197/Jeff_Ward/Target.jpg

A sample of some of my better work...

TWO FLYERS...

lol


----------



## rcbaldwinjr (Sep 18, 2007)

Awww you tricked me! :smt022


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Can't post pics in posts... But I'll post it in member pics
> 
> Jeff Ward


Follow this link...

*How to post images in your posts!

*All images relating to the shooting contest are to be posted in the correct area. Which is *here!*


----------

